# crying sound for La Llorona theme haunt



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Im looking for kids crying and calling out mommy for my Llorona theme haunt. this site has what i am looking for but i cant DL them http://www.mysoundfx.com/home/scary-and-creepy-sounds/little-girl-calls-for-mommy.html Does anyone know how to get these sounds or an alternative site? Help only 50 days left!

thanks!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Well, by viewing the page's source and then searching for "mp3", one can isolate the specific URL for that MP3: http://www.mysoundfx.com/downloads/...Creepy Sounds/Little Girl calls for Mommy.mp3

Clicking on that link will open up a new window that plays the sound. But Safari on my Mac still won't allow me to download that sound. Perhaps there might be a workaround using another web browser?

Edit: D'oh! Had been in the middle of something else when I first tried this, but just realized what I had done wrong.

To download the MP3 sound file, all you have to do is right-click on the URL posted for it, above, and then select 'Download Linked File' or 'Download Linked File As' (forget what the equivalent would be in Windows, but should be easy enough to figure out.)


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Here's a nice little loop of a crying woman:
http://www.mediafire.com/?00613s7o4ki7xc8


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

You could also try this sound effects CD. I originally found it years ago at Wal-Mart, of all places, but had to go searching for it online after they stopped carrying it.

I _think_ it has a crying track, but I know it's got a great, creepy track called "Sleep Little Baby" that gives me the willies every time I hear it.


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Well, by viewing the page's source and then searching for "mp3", one can isolate the specific URL for that MP3: http://www.mysoundfx.com/downloads/...Creepy Sounds/Little Girl calls for Mommy.mp3
> 
> Clicking on that link will open up a new window that plays the sound. But Safari on my Mac still won't allow me to download that sound. Perhaps there might be a workaround using another web browser?
> 
> ...


Sweet! it works! i totally forgot about looking at the source code(slaps forehead) thanks again!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

repo_man said:


> Here's a nice little loop of a crying woman:
> http://www.mediafire.com/?00613s7o4ki7xc8


OOOO i like that! OK i'm going to have to post a link to my finished project so you all can hear it! thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Grimsley said:


> Sweet! it works! i totally forgot about looking at the source code(slaps forehead) thanks again!


No problem. Glad to help.


----------



## bobgoodman (Nov 9, 2012)

Grimsley said:


> Im looking for kids crying and calling out mommy for my Llorona theme haunt. this site has what i am looking for but i cant DL them http://www.mysoundfx.com/home/scary-and-creepy-sounds/little-girl-calls-for-mommy.html Does anyone know how to get these sounds or an alternative site? Help only 50 days left!
> 
> thanks!


Grimsley I am so sorry that you had trouble downloading the file you wanted from our site http://www.mysoundfx.com we have resolved the problem - I know a little to late for halloween - and have removed the requirement to register altogether. Please visit again and happy downloading.


----------

